# My newest (3rd) plate YAY!



## isaaccarlson (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been doing wood turning on and off for about two years. I have made a goblet, a cup, a few honey drizzlers, a bunch of bowls/rough blanks, some rough vessels, and some plates. I have only COMPLETED about 10 projects. The rest are sitting on my work bench. This is my third plate. It is from a cherry tree that was growing into my mother-in-law's roof. It is finished in walnut oil. I am afraid to eat on it because it is so pretty.

View attachment 241783
View attachment 241784
View attachment 241785
View attachment 241786
View attachment 241787


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is one more

View attachment 241788


----------



## AkMike (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow! That's simply gorgeous!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 20, 2012)

*Her sister is beautiful too!*

Here is the sister to the other plate. It is raining, so there is no sunlight.
You will have to suffer with regular light bulb light....

View attachment 242471
View attachment 242472
View attachment 242473


----------

